# Ya es oficial. El proximo lunes es LUNES NEGRO



## Covid-8M (20 Ago 2022)

Es una cifra bonita que han elegido las elites. Asi pillan a los incautos en bolas en la playa y no sufren tanto mientras su patrimonio se hunde. Suerte que aqui en burbuland no nos pillan desprevenidos y hemos hecho los deberes. Hay que ver si llegaremos a caidas de mas del 5% diarias. Ya queda poco. Quien avisa no es traidor.

PD: si no es este lunes sera el que viene. Para el caso es lo mismo


----------



## DUDH (20 Ago 2022)

Será en Agosto? Agosto?


----------



## Tawanchai (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid-8M (20 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Será en Agosto? Agosto?



Eso lo puedo garantizar ya. Lo que no se es que lunes sera el chupinazo


----------



## Felson (20 Ago 2022)

Te van a acusar de racista, machirulo y otras cosas. No hay lunes negro, solo oscuro, no hay vacaciones blancas, solo claras. No hay piezas negras en el ajedrez y las blancas deben salir las últimas (y por la puerta de atrás). Te parece estúpido... También a ellos, no son tan tontos, solo que les viene bien que tragues con ello y lo asumas...Como haría cualquiera que ganara con ello... cualquier mala persona.


----------



## John Smmith (20 Ago 2022)

Será cuando será, lo único que es seguro es que será.

Suerte.


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Ago 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Será cuando será, lo único que es seguro es que será.
> 
> Suerte.



Exacto. Y en agosto. Mas no se puede saber


----------



## Luke I'm your father (20 Ago 2022)

Sólo entré a burbuja en la pandemia siguiendo un hilo para aprender a hacer chucrut y ahora encaro el colapso financiero y el fin de la especie humana.


----------



## uberales (20 Ago 2022)

Lo que no es normal que los precios de la gasolina en agosto estén bajando como lo hacen este año. Ni aunque haya habido esa ultra subida en este mes no es normal. Huele mal, aquí en Italia cinco cents a la semana ha caído el último mes y medio.


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Sólo entre a burbuja en la pandemia siguiendo un hilo para aprender a hacer chuchut y ahora encaro el colapso financiero y el fin de la especie humana.



Quien quiere peliculas de jewllywood pudiendo vivir en el universo burbuja lleno de accion, suspense y aventuras


----------



## Nudels (20 Ago 2022)

Y si la bolsa no parara de subir ? Me explico …..Es voz populi en todos los medios que tras el verano llega el caos, la crisis, el derrumbamiento, …. hasta el perro de mi vecina y el niño del cuarto sabe que todo se va derrumbar, bombardeó en expansión, la sexta, Antonina 3 todos los medios sin excepción hablan que acerca de que se acaba el mundo en 1,2,3 meses.

Todo esto sobre que hasta el barrendero de mi barrio sepa que todo colapsa en breve y las bolsas se derrumban me hace pensar que los Grandes fondos puedan incluso apostar en ir a largos (ley de sentimiento contrario).
Os creéis que todo va petar y ya os avisan con tiempo para que os preparéis y …..una mierda, cuando llegue el caos va llegar sin aviso y cuando haya euforia.
Solo veo un rally los próximos meses semanas.


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Joloan (20 Ago 2022)

Sería un buen regalo para mi cumpleaños.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)

Nudels dijo:


> Y si la bolsa no parara de subir ? Me explico …..Es voz populi en todos los medios que tras el verano llega el caos, la crisis, el derrumbamiento, …. hasta el perro de mi vecina y el niño del cuarto sabe que todo se va derrumbar, bombardeó en expansión, la sexta, Antonina 3 todos los medios sin excepción hablan que acerca de que se acaba el mundo en 1,2,3 meses.
> 
> Todo esto sobre que hasta el barrendero de mi barrio sepa que todo colapsa en breve y las bolsas se derrumban me hace pensar que los Grandes fondos puedan incluso apostar en ir a largos (ley de sentimiento contrario).
> Os creéis que todo va petar y ya os avisan con tiempo para que os preparéis y …..una mierda, cuando llegue el caos va llegar sin aviso y cuando haya euforia.
> Solo veo un rally los próximos meses semanas.



Y si piensan que la mayoria de gente va a seguir tu planteamiento contrarian y avisan tantas veces para que dejes de hacerles caso?
Lo de los sentimientos en bolsa esta muy bien, pero hay datos objetivos que son mas importantes


----------



## asiqué (21 Ago 2022)

hagase de una pvta vez


----------



## imaginARIO (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## urano (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es una cifra bonita que han elegido las elites. Asi pillan a los incautos en bolas en la playa y no sufren tanto mientras su patrimonio se hunde. Suerte que aqui en burbuland no nos pillan desprevenidos y hemos hecho los deberes. Hay que ver si llegaremos a caidas de mas del 5% diarias. Ya queda poco. Quien avisa no es traidor.
> 
> PD: si no es este lunes sera el que viene. Para el caso es lo mismo



A ignorados payaso.


----------



## Santolin (21 Ago 2022)

Los pisos bajarán?


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (21 Ago 2022)

Ojalá tengas razón!! En corto voy!!


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (21 Ago 2022)

Asustaviejas de manual


----------



## Apretrujillos (21 Ago 2022)

Si Tochovista no se ha manifestado, cierren el hilo. Fin.


----------



## inteño (21 Ago 2022)

Mañana ya vuelven los matinales de la radio. Llevan todo el mes poniendo sólo música, una canción detrás de otra sin un borrego rebuznando memeces.

De propina, vuelven algunos compañeros a incordiar y destrabajar.

Negro tizón, efectivamente.


----------



## Mocap (21 Ago 2022)

Qué tal tus cortos en el S&P500 ?

Pero lo que dicen los subnormales de _'se vienen cositas'_ no es siempre en octubre?


----------



## Beto (21 Ago 2022)

Si bueno, pero es que el Benzemá es el nuevo ronaldoc


----------



## Max Aub (21 Ago 2022)

Nudels dijo:


> Y si la bolsa no parara de subir ? Me explico …..Es voz populi en todos los medios que tras el verano llega el caos, la crisis, el derrumbamiento, …. hasta el perro de mi vecina y el niño del cuarto sabe que todo se va derrumbar, bombardeó en expansión, la sexta, Antonina 3 todos los medios sin excepción hablan que acerca de que se acaba el mundo en 1,2,3 meses.
> 
> Todo esto sobre que hasta el barrendero de mi barrio sepa que todo colapsa en breve y las bolsas se derrumban me hace pensar que los Grandes fondos puedan incluso apostar en ir a largos (ley de sentimiento contrario).
> Os creéis que todo va petar y ya os avisan con tiempo para que os preparéis y …..una mierda, cuando llegue el caos va llegar sin aviso y cuando haya euforia.
> Solo veo un rally los próximos meses semanas.



El mundo se acaba de forma cíclica cada 7/ 8 años pero la prensa cada vez recurre a nuevas noticias para aumentar el impacto y que parezca que esta vez es la definitiva.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Ago 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


>



Este tío JUEGA al MUS, LLEVA PARES y HACE SEÑAS.

Calvo Cavron.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## RFray (21 Ago 2022)

Bien.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Oluja95 (21 Ago 2022)

Según este foro el fin del mundo mundial ya tendría que haber pasado unas 345628 millones de veces


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ago 2022)

Negro y catalan...anda pal ignore...


----------



## Existencia insoportable (21 Ago 2022)

*22 *- 08 - *22*

_22 y 22: 4 veces 2
08: 4 veces 2

22+8+2022 = 18
18: 3 veces 6_

*666

PILLO SITIO EN CATÁSTROFE ECONÓMICA *


----------



## davincy (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es una cifra bonita que han elegido las elites. Asi pillan a los incautos en bolas en la playa y no sufren tanto mientras su patrimonio se hunde. Suerte que aqui en burbuland no nos pillan desprevenidos y hemos hecho los deberes. Hay que ver si llegaremos a caidas de mas del 5% diarias. Ya queda poco. Quien avisa no es traidor.
> 
> PD: si no es este lunes sera el que viene. Para el caso es lo mismo



¿Es oficial porque lo dices tú o cómo va el tema?, ¿en qué te basas?


----------



## Adelaido (21 Ago 2022)

YUJUUUUUU, YUPIIIIII, BIEEEEENNNN


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)

davincy dijo:


> ¿Es oficial porque lo dices tú o cómo va el tema?, ¿en qué te basas?



Bueno si. Asi va.
Éste es mi grafico
Hay muchos como él, pero éste es el mío.
Mi grafico es mi mejor amigo. Es mi vida.
Debo dominarlo como domino mi vida.
Mi grafico, sin este hilo, es inútil. Sin mi grafico, mi hilo es inútil.


----------



## amigos895 (21 Ago 2022)

Espero que no sea en agosto, que sea en octubre, el primer lunes de octubre que es el día 3.


----------



## Effetá (21 Ago 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Te van a acusar de racista, machirulo y otras cosas. No hay lunes negro, solo oscuro, no hay vacaciones blancas, solo claras. No hay piezas negras en el ajedrez y las blancas deben salir las últimas (y por la puerta de atrás). Te parece estúpido... También a ellos, no son tan tontos, solo que les viene bien que tragues con ello y lo asumas...Como haría cualquiera que ganara con ello... cualquier mala persona.



Qué inspirado. Pareces una canción


----------



## R_Madrid (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es una cifra bonita que han elegido las elites. Asi pillan a los incautos en bolas en la playa y no sufren tanto mientras su patrimonio se hunde. Suerte que aqui en burbuland no nos pillan desprevenidos y hemos hecho los deberes. Hay que ver si llegaremos a caidas de mas del 5% diarias. Ya queda poco. Quien avisa no es traidor.
> 
> PD: si no es este lunes sera el que viene. Para el caso es lo mismo



caidas de que? bolsa?


----------



## Guaguei (21 Ago 2022)

sera en agosto no rima
sera en octubre


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> caidas de que? bolsa?



DE TODO


----------



## Lain Coubert (21 Ago 2022)

Estas profecías en bolsa me tocan los cohones.


----------



## Piotr (21 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico


----------



## apolyon (21 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El 25 ya está convocada la reunión de urgencia para todos los ministros que estén de vacaciones.
> 
> Se viene...



No hay ninguna reunion denurgencia


----------



## R_Madrid (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> DE TODO



pues me voy a por palomitas, aunq me esperaba una respuesta mas elaborada en fin


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Ago 2022)

Buen hilo para guardar y comprobar a posteriori


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> No hay ninguna reunion denurgencia



Este es el calendario de la semana


*LUNES 22 DE AGOSTO:*

- Índice de actividad de la Fed de Chicago julio.

- Dividendo Logista (fecha de descuento): 0,43 euros brutos por acción.

*MARTES 23 DE AGOSTO:*

- PMI manufacturero y servicios agosto preliminar eurozona, Alemania, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos.

- Confianza del consumidor agosto preliminar eurozona.

- Ventas de viviendas nuevas julio Estados Unidos.

- Resultados Adolfo Domínguez, Medtronic, JD.com, JM Smucker, Advance Auto Parts.

*MIÉRCOLES 24 DE AGOSTO:*

- Pedidos de bienes duraderos julio preliminar Estados Unidos.

- Inventarios semanales de crudo y destilados AIE.

- Ventas de viviendas pendientes julio Estados Unidos.

- Resultados Tubos Reunidos, Salesforce, Autodesk, Nvidia, NetApp.

- Dividendo Logista (fecha de pago): 0,43 euros brutos por acción.

*JUEVES 25 DE AGOSTO:*

- PIB segundo trimestre final Alemania.

- Índice de precios de producción julio España.

- Encuesta IFO agosto Alemania.

- Actas de la última reunión del Banco Central Europeo (BCE).

- Inicio del Simposio de Política Económica de la Reserva Federal en Jackson Hole.

- Peticiones semanales de desempleo Estados Unidos.

- PIB anualizado segundo trimestre Estados Unidos.

- Consumo personal segundo trimestre Estados Unidos.

- Deflactor del PIB segundo trimestre Estados Unidos.

- Resultados CHR, Delivery Hero, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Gap.

*VIERNES 26 DE AGOSTO:*

- Confianza del consumidor GFK septiembre Alemania.

- Discurso del presidente de la Fed, Jerome Powell, en el simposio de Jackson Hole.

- Inventarios mayoristas julio preliminar Estados Unidos.

- Ingresos y gastos personales julio Estados Unidos.

- Deflactor PCE julio Estados Unidos.

- Confianza del consumidor Universidad de Michigan agosto final Estados Unidos.

- Resultados Marvell, HP.


----------



## Ederall (21 Ago 2022)

Y otro más con el asusta viejas de todos los días ...


----------



## Marvelita (21 Ago 2022)

Sera cuando la gente termine la temporada de vacacinoes

a partir de 15 de septiembre


----------



## risto mejido (21 Ago 2022)

joder, estrenan temporada de walking dead en netflix la temporada 11¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## uberales (21 Ago 2022)

La subida del petróleo y posterior gasolins/diésel desde febrero hasta junio ha sido brutal, por eso mismo que dices se debería haber mantenido y caído posteriormente a partir de septiembre, este año está cayendo desde julio. Es un hostionazo.


----------



## thanos2 (21 Ago 2022)

Sánchez 'interrumpe' las vacaciones de los diputados: convoca un pleno el 25 de agosto


La Presidencia del Congreso planea convocar una Diputación Permanente en la tarde del 24 de agosto y una sesión plenaria al día siguiente a petición del Ejecutivo de Sánchez




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es una cifra bonita que han elegido las elites. Asi pillan a los incautos en bolas en la playa y no sufren tanto mientras su patrimonio se hunde. Suerte que aqui en burbuland no nos pillan desprevenidos y hemos hecho los deberes. Hay que ver si llegaremos a caidas de mas del 5% diarias. Ya queda poco. Quien avisa no es traidor.
> 
> PD: si no es este lunes sera el que viene. Para el caso es lo mismo



Disculpe, Lunes DE COLOR, que ofendes.


----------



## Pepe jamon (21 Ago 2022)

Sabéis dónde se puede ir sin gastar dinero más bien poco iría en bicicleta no sé si llevaré tienda d acampar o podría dormir en parques y jardines lo mismo Málaga mejor no?


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163052



Me estaba poniendo nervioso sin ver el dibujito del tarot que respaldase la predicción paco del título.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (21 Ago 2022)

Pues yo creo que el OP tiene razón

Mañana se sirve sangre frita de moonboy.


----------



## Juanchufri (21 Ago 2022)

"Se vienen cositas"


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (21 Ago 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> "Se vienen cositas"



Y no es coña

Veritas in numeris. 

Darya Aleksandrovna Dugina

El que tenga oídos para oír, que hoyga 

@elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Me estaba poniendo nervioso sin ver el dibujito del tarot que respaldase la predicción paco del título.



Hay que ofrecer un poco espectaculo artistico para dar empaque a la prediccion


----------



## frankie83 (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Eso lo puedo garantizar ya. Lo que no se es que lunes sera el chupinazo



Yo también te garantizo que algún día habrá una caída y otro día habrá una subida ;-)


----------



## Algas (21 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Asi pillan a los incautos en bolas en la playa y no sufren tanto mientras su patrimonio se hunde.



no es mala fecha, tras el vencimiento de derivados del 19. Cierto es que en los agostos gustan de dar sustos, pero son rejonazos del 8-10%, lo justito para reventar un montón de posiciones.

El inconveniente en su planteamiento es que también hay muchos cortos, y el envite bien podría ir hacia arriba


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Ago 2022)

Oficial porque lo ha dicho un casapapi mientras caga después de pajearse.


----------



## amgomez (22 Ago 2022)

Se ha acabado ya el mundo?


----------



## Luke I'm your father (22 Ago 2022)

No digo yo que sea hoy pero hay tiempo aún, a los yankis les gusta hacer las cositas a la hora del telediario en Uropa, para que Matías pueda gritar en directo que si la otra torre y tal


----------



## DUDH (22 Ago 2022)

¿Ya habemos morido cienes de veces? ¿Esto que me rodea es el purgatorio o el guano guanoso? Queremos de saber OP


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> ¿Ya habemos morido cienes de veces? ¿Esto que me rodea es el purgatorio o el guano guanoso? Queremos de saber OP



Nunca teneis suficiente guano. Tranquilidad, todo llegara. El oso esta despertando


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Nunca teneis suficiente guano. Tranquilidad, todo llegara. El oso esta despertando



Poco nos parece.

2000 puntos en un día o papayas en sedes.


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Poco nos parece.
> 
> 2000 puntos en un día o papayas en sedes.



Ojala amigo, hay mucho que purificar. Igual hoy con suerte acabamos con el sp500 en -2,50. Por algo se empieza


----------



## Luke I'm your father (22 Ago 2022)

I'm coming for the money, BABY. 

REG SHO time.


----------



## Guaguei (22 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Negro y catalan...anda pal ignore...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (22 Ago 2022)

Deberíamos haber escuchado a burry. Somos unos insensatos


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Deberíamos haber escuchado a burry. Somos unos insensatos



Todavia queda mucho PAIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN @Jejejjeje 
Hoy acaba todo rojo. Semana negra


----------



## DUDH (23 Ago 2022)

De momento el único negro el del whats


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> De momento el único negro el del whats


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Ago 2022)

Hoy es dia de ir liquidando las acciones menos gostosas. Recuerden que el proximo lunes 29 las podran recomprar mas baratas. Hagan sus ventas ordenadamente


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Ago 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Hoy es dia de ir liquidando las acciones menos gostosas. Recuerden que el proximo lunes 29 las podran recomprar mas baratas. Hagan sus ventas ordenadamente
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169226



Veremos


----------



## DUDH (26 Ago 2022)

Vengo me descojono del Nostradamus del foro y me voy


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Vengo me descojono del Nostradamus del foro y me voy



Si lo he acertado como un reloj y todavia falta el remate del lunes 29 
He puesto el mensaje de vender 30 minutos antes de la caida
Igual he comprado unas googles a 112. Esas nunca fallan


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Ago 2022)

""


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Sep 2022)

¿Al final qué ha pasado?


----------



## DUDH (1 Sep 2022)

Iba a confiarle a usted mis muchos millones, pero no hoy, mañaaaana


----------



## DUDH (2 Sep 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> ""



No se suicide hombre, todos hemos hecho el ridículo alguna vez


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Sep 2022)

Se viene otro black monday? Rompemos los minimos del año?


----------

